# MK4 Rearview Mirror Replacment



## T-RedTurbo (Jul 30, 2009)

I bought a black rearview mirror to replace my gray one. Any idea how to remove the current mirror. I also may need a small mounting piece from the installed on as the new black one does not have a flush mounting surface. I also bought the loctite adhesive for rearview mirrors. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## T-RedTurbo (Jul 30, 2009)

bump


----------



## T-RedTurbo (Jul 30, 2009)

bump


----------



## T-RedTurbo (Jul 30, 2009)

Still need help here


----------



## Dpaz (Feb 2, 2010)

i dont have a mk4 but from talking with friends who do im fairly sure all you do is twist the base and it comes off, leaving that mounting bracket you're talking about still on the windshield. twist the new one on and youre done.


----------



## Brokentiptronic (Mar 31, 2011)

Turn the mirror base 90 counter clockwise.


----------



## T-RedTurbo (Jul 30, 2009)

Got it. Thanks for the help :thumbup:


----------

